# SERC Private breeders show



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi guys, we are planning on hosting a breeder show in the southend area in April/May 2011 time.

If you are a private breeder and would like a table, please pm me with your interest.

SERC


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

to be truthful i bet its going to be a fantastic show, but it seems far too early, theres loads of shows near that time, i think it would be great to have a november show aswell.

but yeah i will deffo have a table but only if i have enough geckos, the season for breeding starts at around feb, so how on earth im gonna get enough by april or may i never know.

anyway goodluck


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

very good point and it so happens that i had this conversation with a breeder today. we are not going to write off an early show but a november show is certainly looking likely.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Not wishing to sound like a party pooper, but how long have you been set up as a rep club, do you have proper officers etc etc.......

Maybe worth reading this thread - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eetings/520553-south-west-exotics-expo-2.html

Whilst I think new shows are a good idea, the above linked thread highlights the issues well


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Id have a read of this is i was yous, as a club very much in its infancy this could destroy you befor your even finding your feet. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/523188-shows-expos-law-fbh-position.html

Also the time of year will be a major issue, ihs used to hold one in kent but this was back when shops and imports where alound but with private breeders only these days there wont be much on sale.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

well im thinking positive for these organisers, i hope they make a fantastic job, and i hope they do bring some november shows into play. 

good luck and i will/should see you at the meeting.


----------

